# Best MK677 source



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

What source for mk677 or sarms (in tabs, not liquid) do you recommend ? and if you already used it, what's your favorite sarm ?

thanks a lot


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

supertesty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What source for mk677 or sarms (in tabs, not liquid) do you recommend ? and if you already used it, what's your favorite sarm ?
> 
> thanks a lot


 in for replies


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

I used it for the first time in December, from ResearchSarms

can attest that it's very strong! I ordered two but only used one, I am not a fan at all! lethargy just too much for and hunger is uncontrollable but muscle fullness is unreal. Not enough for me to carry on using it though, much prefer a small dose of GH to this.

I wanted to post the one remaining I had for sale reduced price in the classified section but not sure if it's allowed? I won't be using this again myself, not a fan of it.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

JW supplements, and anabolic addictions. DNA and Black label labs respectively, I've used both and rate both highly.

Edit: This is both for MK-677. I also ordered GW 501516 from AA (black label) and found that very good too. The increase in stamina and subsequently cardio performance was (is) remarkable! Also seemed to keep more fat off me than normal post-cycle and cut. MK has kept strength better than usual too. Whilst I've replenished my stocks of MK, I'm not bothering with any more GW for now at least pending any further information on the apparent increased chances of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

rd88 said:


> I used it for the first time in December, from ResearchSarms
> 
> can attest that it's very strong! I ordered two but only used one, I am not a fan at all! lethargy just too much for and hunger is uncontrollable but muscle fullness is unreal. Not enough for me to carry on using it though, much prefer a small dose of GH to this.
> 
> I wanted to post the one remaining I had for sale reduced price in the classified section but not sure if it's allowed? I won't be using this again myself, not a fan of it.


 What size is the bottle ml? and how much you after for it?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> JW supplements, and anabolic addictions. DNA and Black label labs respectively, I've used both and rate both highly.
> 
> Edit: This is both for MK-677. I also ordered GW 501516 from AA (black label) and found that very good too. The increase in stamina and subsequently cardio performance was (is) remarkable! Also seemed to keep more fat off me than normal post-cycle and cut. MK has kept strength better than usual too. Whilst I've replenished my stocks of MK, I'm not bothering with any more GW for now at least pending any further information on the apparent increased chances of pancreatic cancer.


 Yes I saw there is 2 labs. Have you got a favorite one ?

Any other input about mk tabs ?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

There's really not much in it mate, black label cheaper but 25mg tabs, DNA 10mg tabs so I'm doing 30mg per day now which is maybe marginally better but could be the extra 5mg ED. Flip a coin mate.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

had liquid version and did squat for me


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Jw supps dna anabolics version seems to be working for me


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Using Blackstone labs at the minute. Working great


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Using Blackstone labs at the minute. Working great


 what website mate ?  thanks


----------

